# Kevin Costner's amazing speech to The British Armed Forces



## pardus (Mar 26, 2017)

This is the humbleness I think actors and singers and "celebrities" should show ALL the time!

Fuck Yeah Costner!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqSzBOv_OGg


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 26, 2017)

I do not know the reason or context for this speech, but I do like it very much. Nice work, Kevin Costner, really nice work.  Thanks for sharing @pardus

*ETA:
*
He was filming a movie over there and was simply inspired.

Kevin Costner's Message For British Troops


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 27, 2017)

All British pics except one...which is NZSAS ha.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 27, 2017)

G


----------



## Gunz (Mar 27, 2017)

I'd hope and assume he'd express those same sentiments to his own serving countrymen and women.


----------



## Ex3 (Mar 27, 2017)

I don't care how old he gets, as far as I'm concerned, Kevin will always be a panty dropper! 

I saw him perform once (I met Bill Paxton that night, too. ) I think he has great respect for our military. Check out this song...


----------



## Grunt (Mar 27, 2017)

Very well said, Mr. Costner!

You sir, have just went up several notches in my book. Thank you for your truthfulness and humility.


----------

